# Bild mit gefällt mir Button verlinken?



## aposch (16. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Wie kann ich ein Bild so verlinken, dass man bei Klick auf das Bild einen "gefällt mir" Button in Facebook einer bestimmten Seite auslöst?

Ich dachte, dass rechtsklick auf "gefällt mir" und "Link-Adresse kopieren" genügt, jedoch funktioniert dieser bei Klick nicht.

Gruss


----------



## CPoly (16. August 2011)

Das ist aus gutem Grund nicht möglich.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-Site_Request_Forgery


----------



## aposch (16. August 2011)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Das ist aus gutem Grund nicht möglich.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-Site_Request_Forgery


 
Ja, aber ich habe ja nichts böses vor. Es handelt sich hierbei um diese Seite: Klick
Da möchte ich einfach meinen eigenen Button funktionsfähig machen.


----------



## CPoly (16. August 2011)

aposch hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber ich habe ja nichts böses vor.



Das spielt aber keine Rolle, dass kann Facebook ja nicht wissen. Deshalb ist das nicht möglich. Und ich nehme mal an, dass der durchschnitts Facebook Nutzer weiß, wie er Fan einer Seite wird. Das ist bei jeder Seite gleich.


----------



## aposch (16. August 2011)

OK, ich verstehe.
Dann mach ich mein Button weg und nehme den richtigen Facebook Button

*CODE FÜR DEN BUTTON*

```
<iframe src="http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?href=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com/pages/Zel-Restaurant/270662702949074&amp;layout=button_count&amp;show_faces=true&amp;width=450&amp;action=like&amp;colorscheme=light&amp;height=80" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" style="border:none; overflow:hidden; width:100%; height:80px;" allowTransparency="true">
```

und den möchte ich gerne über das hier setzen in XY-Koordinate

```
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=8" >

<style type="text/css">
<!–
body, html {
width: 520px;
height: 1000px;
margin: 0px;
position: relative;
}

#head {
width: 520px;
height: 223px;
margin: 0px;
background-image: url("http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/ytwcwvzf/FACEBOOKlandingpageZEL_01.jpg");
}

#middle {
width: 520px;
height: 40px;
margin: 0px;
background-image: url("http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/fxscjksy/FACEBOOKlandingpageZEL_02.jpg");
}

#footer {
width: 520px;
height: 737px;
margin: 0px;
background-image: url("http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/7uk9qc92/FACEBOOKlandingpageZEL_03.jpg");
}
–>
</style>

<a href="http://www.facebook.com/pages/Zel-Restaurant/270662702949074" target="_self">
<div id="head">
</div></a>
<a href="http://www.facebook.com/ajax/signup_dialog.php?page_id=270662702949074&next=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fpages%2FZel-Restaurant%2F270662702949074" target="_self">
<div id="middle">
</div>
</a>
<div id="middle2">
</div>
<div id="footer">
</div>
```

Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## CPoly (16. August 2011)

Woran hängts denn? Du setzt das iframe in den Code und positionierst es via position:absolute;


----------

